# Update: oder gemäß AsRock doch nicht? AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel



## Thunderstom (13. Oktober 2010)

*Update: oder gemäß AsRock doch nicht? AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*

Gemäß der aktuellen Bedienungsanleitung gilt das die AM3 Halterung auch mit den alten Halterungen Baugleich ist 
Ich entschuldige mich wenn dies keine Wirkliche News ist dann könnt ihr dies auch wieder closen
Quelle: Bedienungsanleitung meines heute neu gekauften Athlon x4 635 dieser sagt wörtlich:
Für Sockel AM/2/AM3/AM3+ montieren sie wie folgt:


Update:
komischerweise behauptet AsRock jetzt das Gegenteil, so dass man ein Retentionmodul benötigen sollte
"Two-Piece Retention Module

By adopting the exclusive AMD two-piece retention module that improves the cooling efficiency with AM3/AM2+ CPU coolers, this board allows heat dissipation becomes faster and effective."
Quelle: ASRock > Products > 890FX Deluxe5


----------



## Kaktus (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*

Was für eine Bedienungsanleitung? Du hättest mal ausführen können woher diese kommt, vielleicht mal ein Bild rein setzen von dieser und generell mal 2 Sätze mehr schreiben. So schwer ist das nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## X Broster (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*

Das hört sich gut an, weniger gut allerdings für die CPU Kühler Hersteller, die seit AM2 praktisch nicht "neu" bauen dürfen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*

Überrascht mich gar nicht, weil AM3 CPUs ja AM3+ kompatibel sind.
Wieso also nicht auch die Kühler.


----------



## Explosiv (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*

Seid AM2, hat sich an der Kühler-Halterung kaum, bis gar nichts geändert. So konnte ich meinen Kühler schon zwei mal auf diverse Sockel schrauben, ohne gleich neu kaufen zu müssen. Feine Sache, wie ich finde  !

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*

Finde ich gut ABER

Man sollte die Halterung etwas Über arbeiten weil viele Kühler sich noch Richtung Nt aus richten lassen und das Nervt würde lieber in Heck Lüfter auch setzen wollen.!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*

Bisher konnte ich alle Kühler in Richtung Hecklüfter einbauen, nur beim Broken geht das nicht.
Ist halt eine Frage der Kühlerhersteller, wie sie den bauen, aber in der Regel gibts keine Probleme und da die Halterung gleich bleibt, passen die Kühler, die nach hinten blasen auch wieder so rein.


----------



## Seabound (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*

FInd ich gut. Wenn ich nur wüsste, ob meine nächste CPU noch von AMD sein wird...  Falls doch, isses natürlich top. Warum nen voll funktionstüchtigen Kühler wegschmeißen?!?


----------



## NCphalon (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*

Naja die Boardhersteller könnten auch mal die Halterahmen drehen^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*

Die Kühlerhersteller könnten ja ein Retentionkit beilegen, wo man den so oder so verbauen kann.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Naja die Boardhersteller könnten auch mal die Halterahmen drehen^^



ich weiß von 2 Mbs beide von Asus wo das so is sonst alle Gleich...was ich schade finde. Man könnte doch 4 stand 2 der Haltungen an bringen. Auf jeder seite eine dann könnte man selber entscheiden was wie man es halben will. !


----------



## NCphalon (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*

@Quanti: Das is aber teilweise ungünstig, weil die AMD typische Halteklammer dann mitten durch die Heatpipes gehen würde. Nur bei so Modellen wie dem Mugen 2 wo die Heatpipes von oben gesehn parallel zum Luftstrom stehen is das ohne weiteres möglich.

@Crimson: joa


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*



NCphalon schrieb:


> @Quanti: Das is aber teilweise ungünstig, weil die AMD typische Halteklammer dann mitten durch die Heatpipes gehen würde. Nur bei so Modellen wie dem Mugen 2 wo die Heatpipes von oben gesehn parallel zum Luftstrom stehen is das ohne weiteres möglich.


 
Ich beziehe mich da jetzt auf die Kühlerhersteller. Die könnten ein Retention Kit mitliefern, wo man den Kühler dann so einbauen kann, dass er nach hinten bläst.
Kühler, die das AMD Retention Kit benutzen, müssen halt so gebaut sein, dass es keine Probleme mit den Heatpipes gibt.
Ich benutze einmal den Groß Clockner, der nach hinten bläst und sehr gut ist und dann den Matterhorn, der verschraubt ist und ebenfalls nach hinten bläst.


----------



## Drapenot (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Überrascht mich gar nicht, weil AM3 CPUs ja AM3+ kompatibel sind.
> Wieso also nicht auch die Kühler.



Davon bin ich auch einfach ausgegangen^^


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*

Also das ist wirklich immer wieder gut - im Prinzip könnte man einen Kühler für Socket 939 auf AM3 bauen und es wäre einwandfrei.
Habe hier einen Athlon Board rumliegen mit 939, da ist ein Phenom Boxed Kühler drauf


----------



## Drapenot (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Habe hier einen Athlon Board rumliegen mit 939, da ist ein Phenom Boxed Kühler drauf



Habe ich bei meiner Mum auch so gemacht^^
Reicht für den 3200+


----------



## WhackShit007 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*

da ist wieder so ein punkt wo AMD kundenfreundlicher ist. sowas fällt kaum wirklich auf aber wenn man sich Intel anschaut: "kauft man sich bei neuer cpu auch gleich zwangsläufig immer noch neues mb wegen sockel und neuem lüfter." das kann man sich in den meisten fällen bei AMD sparen.


----------



## Drapenot (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*



WhackShit007 schrieb:


> das kann man sich in den meisten fällen bei AMD sparen.




Ich versteh auch die Aufregung bei den meißten nicht das Bulldozer auf AM3 nicht mehr läuft.

Ich habe momentan ein AM2+ Board mit einem Phenom II X3. Irgendwann gibt es dann noch einen X6 und soballd es viele gute AM3+ Boards gibt muss ich mir nur eines kaufen und eben den Ram wechseln. Allerdings kann ich den CPU einfach weiter nutzen und irgendwann wieder einen neuen CPu kaufen durch das neue Board. Könnte natürlich auch besser für die AM3 Nutzer sein, aber alles in allem auf jedenfall nicht so schlimm wie bei Intel.


----------



## Drapenot (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*

Wieso kann man eigentlich eigene Beiträge nicht löschen?
Dann könnte ich diesen unbeabsichtigten doppelpost selbst wieder löschen!


----------



## DeathForce (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Also das ist wirklich immer wieder gut - im Prinzip könnte man einen Kühler für Socket 939 auf AM3 bauen und es wäre einwandfrei.
> Habe hier einen Athlon Board rumliegen mit 939, da ist ein Phenom Boxed Kühler drauf



Jop hatte meinen Phenom 2 Boxed Kühler auch ne zeit lang auf nem 939 Board mit Opteron 165 ^^


----------



## Christoph1717 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*

Bei amazon gibt es schon ein Mainbord das als AM3+ bezeichnet wird, aber ich denke das ist ein Fehler da es auf den alten 700er Chipsatz setzt. Mal sehen wenn die ersten "richtigen" Bords erscheinen. 

MSI 785GM-E51 microATX Mainboard: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*

das ist doch mal ne geile Info, dann weis ich, dass mein Wasserkühler noch mind. 2 benutzen kann. Ist schon 5 Jahre im Einsatz.


----------



## Rolk (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*

Da fällt es doch gleich leichter teure Kühler zu kaufen.


----------



## KOF328 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*

mhm, ist eigentlich nix neues ^^


----------



## tm0975 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*

sehr schön, denn mein lüfter war teurer als die meisten amd-cpus


----------



## Mr.Korky (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*

passen dan auch nicht am3+  kühler auf den 939?
der war doch auch kompartiebel


----------



## Kaktus (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*

Nein, 939 ist etwas anders aufgebaut als AM2/2+/3/3+


----------



## der_flamur (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*

Dann kommt doch am Ende der große Klopper: "Bulldozer kann auch auf AM2+ und AM3 betrieben werden."  Na gut okay ich träume ein bissel zu viel 

@Topic: War klar das AMD die alten Kühler kompatibel lässt zum AM3+.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Nein, 939 ist etwas anders aufgebaut als AM2/2+/3/3+



Jein... Der "große" Unterschied war afaik lediglich der, dass sich die Bohrungen verändert haben. Bei Sockel 754 und 939 war das Retentionmodul nur mit 2 Schrauben befestigt und ab Sockel AM2 waren es dann 4.
Aber von den Haltenasen her könnte man theoretisch jeden Sockel 754-Kühler auf aktuelle AM3-Boards setzen und auch umgekehrt....


----------



## Mr.Korky (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Jein... Der "große" Unterschied war afaik lediglich der, dass sich die Bohrungen verändert haben. Bei Sockel 754 und 939 war das Retentionmodul nur mit 2 Schrauben befestigt und ab Sockel AM2 waren es dann 4.
> Aber von den Haltenasen her könnte man theoretisch jeden Sockel 754-Kühler auf aktuelle AM3-Boards setzen und auch umgekehrt....



jepp habe es eben ausprobiert 1!
hatte noch ein 939 im keller


----------



## Thunderstom (9. März 2011)

*AW: Update: oder gemäß AsRock doch nicht? AM3+ alte Kühler kompatibel*

update


----------

